# How Can I Lengthen?



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey haunters! My trail as of this point will take a good 4-5 minutes to get through including about a 30 second wait. What could I do to lengthen the trail without literally lengthening it? Thanks your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i think that 4-5 minutes is enough time, tot's wanna keep going, ya know?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

all i can think of is more winding around somehow or a tunnel* to go thru
*(not fun for adults though)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Actors can slow down the progress of visitors by standing in their way in the path. Sort of "blocking" to keep them moving forward until a certain time has elapsed. People will usually not try to get passed a hooded "ghoul" until the ghoul steps out of the way lets them go.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Is this a guided trail with someone taking groups through? If so, have the guide stop for a story or two. Why do you need to have it take longer to get through? It is what it is. You don't have to compete with pro haunts where people expect longer "in" times to get their moneys worth.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes thanx for the advice, I decided I would just have one spot on the trail where it turns right and left, one way will be a dead end. I will make that way look more like the right way to go, a coffin will be set up and an actor will pop up from it.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Our exhibit takes roughly 5 to 10 minutes to get through, but the whole Spooky Walk we're part of takes closer to an hour-ish, depending on if your un or not. We try to stop the line at our exhibit and do a short back story, which gives our chainsaw guy enough time to set back up inside the shack and for our Scarecrow Cross actors to get back up on the crosses.

I think waiting in a line for at least a minute or so makes it feel like the haunt itself lasted longer.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah we consider making ours longer too.....but a nice U shape walk from side yard into the back garage door and out the front would be long anuff to earn their treats......we have a shed out back where an actor will tell a story or give a warning before entering the garage...all in all should take 5 mins. or so....with no dead spots it should be action pack.......longer walks do have many dead spots of wasted space...we look at longer but the dead spots would just bore people......get them in and out and leave them something to remember us by !!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Make them go in reverse and change the scene. Then you get another 4-5 minutes.


----------

